
Getting treated for coronavirus could cost more than $3k - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-treatment-costs-americans-health-care-broke-2020-2
======
jolmg
Link 404's. It seems to redirect me to my country's version of the site, and
since it's a US article, it tells me the article doesn't exist.

EDIT: Adding ?IR=C at the end prevents the redirection. Here's the fixed link
for others:

[https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-treatment-
costs-...](https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-treatment-costs-
americans-health-care-broke-2020-2?IR=C)

------
foxyv
If you end up in the ICU (3-7%) it will be closer to $30,000

~~~
onetimemanytime
The title from BI is misleading, $3K is probably just to test it. Isolation,
oxygen therapy and care for 14 days is gonna run well into hundreds of
thousands. ICU costs a fortune, and then add doctors and care.

